# Arena rules?



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone have a list of general arena rules? 

Biggest issue here is a couple of people who don't really ride but tend to get in the way of those that do ride.

Yesterday a person on the ground (and a guest of a boarder no less) was trying to get a horse to yield his hind quarters. She was paying no attention and pushed the horse right in front of a boarder. Horse being worked from the ground HAS kicked at other horses in the past. Boarder was very gracious and avoided the situation neatly and without comment. (I saw the whole thing)

Thankfully the whole group in question (boarder with her half dozen guests) is leaving at the end of the month. But it does bring up a good point on who should yield to who.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

-If you are going to stop, do it in the middle of the arena. Do not stop on the rail. 
-Call "DOOR" or something else to announce you are coming into the arena
-Pass left shoulder to left shoulder if passing head on
-If you are lunging, pick a side of the arena, don't do it in the middle
-Pick up any manure after you are done riding
-If you are walking to warm up, give those working the rail. Walkers should be closer to the middle of the arena


Im sure I can think of more


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

That sounds good...one more to add..

When your coming up behind some one the rail do a circle in and return back to the rail to give the person infront of you some time to get some space between you to. Ever one is different but i hate when people pass me...no reason really...i just dont like it..


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't mind when people pass me, but I hate when people ride my butt. 
Another thing you could do is announce your passing


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

always pass to the inside
if you reverse directions you must yeild the rail
and my big one: if you setup jumps or ground poles its your responsibility to put them away.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

The manure and putting equipment away is a general rule.

Keep 'em coming!

Thank you!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Well...its different at every arena...but MY arena rules when I have guests over are:

NO Groundwork...no lunging at all.
Slower people yield.
Jump one at a time.
When someone else is jumping go to the gate area or other designated "hang out" spot and stay out of the way.
Helmets are mandatory.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

my barn doesn`t have arena rules. and at my barn the people doing the warming up or being at a slower gait rides the out side not inside.and people lung the center. and we just leve stuff up. our one thing is don`t cut people off and don`t allways stop at the same spot every time because it makes a habit for the horse. But its small group during the week only 5 people during the week riding and thats all the boarders. and my trainer. during the weekend their are 5 people added to that who have their horses at home.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

hotreddun said:


> Well...its different at every arena...but MY arena rules when I have guests over are:


When you have guests over? Are they handling the horses or observing?


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

mls said:


> When you have guests over? Are they handling the horses or observing?


friends with their own horses...we have a womens gossip...uh i mean riding...group once a month or so we haul to each others houses


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Add this one....Do not turn your horse out to roll, run etc...when there are riders working in the arena. I HATE that!!!!


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

When I first came to the boarding stable I am at now the people used to stop whenever someone was mounting a horse. I personally think that is a bit much, especially when I'm or someone else is on the other side of the arena doing so. I don't know if it was a confidence thing they had but they stopped doing that after a while. 

I've done OHSET (Oregon high school equestrian teams) and our warm up arena is pretty small. We all had a rule that we all had to keep going the same way because of it. And to be kind we would shout out 'Reverse please!' in order to turn the other way with everyone else. I don't know if other shows are like that, (partly because i only have a few years of horse life/knowlege under my belt), but this always seemed to help horses be a bit calmer in any size of an arena.


----------



## Hxc Spazz (Mar 21, 2009)

> Add this one....Do not turn your horse out to roll, run etc...when there are riders working in the arena. I HATE that!!!!


:shock:

Sounds dangerous!


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

these are the rules at pc for the arena
Pick up any dropppings your horse does
Fill in any holes your horse makes in the arena.
rake the arena occasionaly
pass left hand to left hand 
People under instruction have right of way.
always give way to people doing latterals.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I think these are all very good...Here's another one we use -- if you are going to pass someone coming up from behind them, announce "inside!" (or "outside!" depending on where they are in the arena) so that they know you are coming and don't get surprised! The worst for me is when someone sneaks up behind my horse and I, because she DOES NOT like it and may even kick at them if I'm not prepared for it and can prevent it (she's still learning to be polite to other horses!) ;-)


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you everyone. The boarder who necessitated the need for set arena rules is now gone.

I had found a set I had started years ago when we had a previous issue and I will complete and post them. But the immediate need is over!


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

KTSpeedhorse said:


> Add this one....Do not turn your horse out to roll, run etc...when there are riders working in the arena. I HATE that!!!!


I hate that and this too - while the horse is rolling, the owner doesn't watch her horse and leaves the area to put her tack away!!!


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

-Must have a helmet when jumping
-either pass on the outside or do a circle to get distance between.
-pick up manure when done riding.
-If you are jumping you must have a jumping saddle
-pick a side for lunging

The reson why i don't have the rule put the euipment away when you are done is because i have indoor and outdoor arenas for every disipline so all the stuff stays there.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

k. most of the rules have probably been mentioned but...

- Lessons have right of way. If you want to jump you must ask the teaching instructor first.
- Pass left to left
- Call DOOR when coming into arena
- No lunging or groundwork if other people are riding unless it's 1 maybe 2 people and you have their permission first. 
- Beginner riders always get the rail because they don't know about left to left right away and their steering isn't that great. 
- probably some more but that's what I thought of just now.


----------

